# freebsd have file copy desktop to desktop chat client?



## azathoth (Feb 1, 2018)

Amazing that in 2018 we dont have a ncie app to move file form me to you without loggin into external email and with stupid file size limits.
All about middle man
I think yahoo chat used to have the send a file feature!
why isnt chat HUGe o desktop and with phone all unififed?
Get people off the phone onto freebsd desktop with icewm and firefox!
A chat client where u can share files my desktop to yours!
and audio calls without skype
I rememebr yahoo caht had audio person to person years ago!
I love yahoo chat client and funny how the industry moved everyone to phone from superior platform!
was awesome!


----------



## aragats (Feb 1, 2018)

The existence of a "chat client" assumes there also exists a "chat server".
IMO, the most universal and simple client is net-im/pidgin. It supports file transfers if the corresponding server does.
You are free to use it with various servers or to install your own server (-;


----------



## azathoth (Feb 1, 2018)

Ah but I  mean a client program that works desktop to desktop.....the server being the net!
Maybe trader program or peer to peer program would be more likable names?


----------



## aragats (Feb 1, 2018)

If you're talking about local network, there already exist many of different mechanisms for file transfers: ssh, samba, ftp etc.
Unix people always use them, but you can even access an MS Windows box with samba `//<ip_addr>/C$` and open Users/<user_name>/Desktop (assuming you have the credentials).


----------



## azathoth (Feb 1, 2018)

aragats said:


> If you're talking about local network, there already exist many of different mechanisms for file transfers: ssh, samba, ftp etc.
> Unix people always use them, but you can even access an MS Windows box with samba `//<ip_addr>/C$` and open Users/<user_name>/Desktop (assuming you have the credentials).


No no Silly.....I mean friend in Los angeles send me something desktop to desktop in boston!
I am unix expert adn know all about winscp filezilla rsync cron n friends!


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Feb 1, 2018)

azathoth, wasn't www/firefox working on some WebGL thing where you could chat through your browser and drag and drop files to send to the other party? I could be mistaken but I seem to remember hearing about that.

start/Because that's just what I want my browsers to do./end sarcasm.

P.S. Transfer millions of files? You are my hero.


----------



## swegen (Feb 1, 2018)

WebRTC makes P2P connections between browsers possible. But it still needs a server in between for relaying data if both parties are behind firewalls.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Feb 1, 2018)

That's what I was thinking of, swegen. I should never post before finishing my morning pot of coffee.


----------

